# Woman sits on man, kills him



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ingham-kills-father-children-sitting-row.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ow


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dammitman. If I ever quit haunting, I will still have to hang out here just for your Thread Titles, JT. You rock.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have heard of dogs little pups and accidentally sitting on them but this..WOW what a bad way to go


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Never knew lap dances could be fatal. Wow.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow what does one put on a tomb stone for that???....he tried to romance her ...but was crushed by his oversized tiny dancer


----------

